# Update on Molly...



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

She has a mass behind her eye that the vet thinks might be cancer and she also lost more weight. :smcry::crying: Molly had more extensive bloodwork today and they testing for feline leukemia, feline aids, ext. We'll know more hopefully by Wednesday when the bloodwork comes back. I did get her to eat a little on Saturday, i mixed some of her food with boneless sardines and oil and coaxed her to eat. She ate very little yesterday morning. Please keep Molly in your prayers.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

:cryingebbie, so sorry Molly is not well. :crying 2: I'll be praying for you girl.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

oh poor baby , im praying debbie !


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:grouphug: HUGS to you Debbie..


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

oh my, how sad. Praying for good results on Wednesday.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh no, Debbie!!!! This is the last thing you needed to hear today, after all you've been through the last couple of months. I'm SO sorry! How did the vet see the mass behind her eye - did he do an x-ray? Let us know what the bloodwork looks like when you get it back - particularly the platelet count. 

I can understand the pain of watching your pet not eat and get thinner and thinner, because that is what I have gone through with my cat Isaiah for many months. Do you think she would be okay with trying different foods...if so, try the brands I told you about in the other thread...who knows, maybe they'll get her to eat a bit. 

I'm so so sorry. I hope the vet is mistaken and that it turns out not to be cancer at all, but something that's an easy fix. Please keep us posted.


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Oh Debbie, thinking and praying for good results for you and Molly. :grouphug:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Bailey&Me said:


> Oh no, Debbie!!!! This is the last thing you needed to hear today, after all you've been through the last couple of months. I'm SO sorry! How did the vet see the mass behind her eye - did he do an x-ray? Let us know what the bloodwork looks like when you get it back - particularly the platelet count.
> 
> I can understand the pain of watching your pet not eat and get thinner and thinner, because that is what I have gone through with my cat Isaiah for many months. Do you think she would be okay with trying different foods...if so, try the brands I told you about in the other thread...who knows, maybe they'll get her to eat a bit.
> 
> I'm so so sorry. I hope the vet is mistaken and that it turns out not to be cancer at all, but something that's an easy fix. Please keep us posted.


 
Thank you everyone for your prayers. Nida i couldn't find the food here. I mixed some sardines in with her food to coax her to eat, but she ate very little. I got some food from the vet today that is high calorie and high fat and will mix with water and use a syringe to feed her. I'll let everyone know when i get her bloodwork back. Thank you again for the prayers.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I will pray for Molly for good results.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thinking of you Debbie----praying for good news and strength as you move forward w/Molly.:wub:


----------



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

I am sorry to hear this. Prayers for strength.


----------



## jerricks (Dec 24, 2007)

Thinking of you and Molly, praying for good test results!! Hugs!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

oh i am so sorry dear Debbie .. be sure that I'll be praying for good results and that Molly gets back to her fully self 

(hugs)


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm so sorry about Molly, Debbie. Sending prayers. Maybe you can get in touch with Sophia about the holistic vet she uses for Meow Meow and see if their office might suggest someone near you or a course of action.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Debbie -- I'm so sad to hear about Molly. Sending you hugs and lots of prayers for Molly.:grouphug::grouphug:rayer:rayer:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Debbie, I'm so sorry to hear about Molly. I hope you get her to eat and she starts to show improvement. I know this must be very upsetting for you, I hope her test results come back good. 
Hugs and prayers!


----------



## the.shewolf (Jan 7, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear about Molly. Sending prayers and hugs.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Will be keeping Molly in my prayers! So sorry you have this awful worry!


----------



## LoveMyLola (Dec 27, 2010)

I m so sorry your maltese is sick! I will keep her in my prayers!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

LoveMyLola said:


> I m so sorry your maltese is sick! I will keep her in my prayers!


 
Thank you everyone for your prayers. We were hoping the results of her bloodwork would be back today, but unfortunately they weren't back.

Molly is my sweet kitty. :wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Debbie I have been praying


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Debbie I have been praying


 
Thank you Paula, i know you have. :smootch:


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Just checking in for an update. Continued prayers for Molly. :grouphug:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I finally heard back from the vet this morning. Molly tested negative for Feline Leukemia and Feline Aids and she doesn't have cancer, but she does have FIP Feline infectious peritonitis - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia Unfortunately there is no cure for it and it is fatal, we just make sure she's comfortable and that her quality of life is still good. She has been rolling over on her back for belly rubs from my son and she purrs for me when i hold her and it's not a purr because she's stressed it's because she's content. With the stress of Gus being sick and then losing him is what probably brought the FIP to surface. While FIP wasn't what i wanted her to have at least we have an answer and i'm just glad to hear that there is no cancer. It's the FIP that's affecting her eye and appetite. We're going to pick up some more food from the vet because it's very high calorie and she seems to do well with it, she's eating it on her own now and i don't have to syringe it to her anymore. I again want to thank everyone for their prayers for my Sweet Molly.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Deb what wonderful news:aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

:aktion033:That's great news!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Debbie, I am glad for you to know this but sorry it is FIP as I know there is no cure. :crying:
I know you will enjoy the days you have together and that she will be comfortable at the least! :wub:
Sending you much love & many prayers.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

We also had a cat with FIP ten years ago, when not a lot was known about it. It also affected her eye, which is what we noticed first. Poor thing. It was my son's cat, and he was SO attached, it was heart-wrenching to go through. 

Many prayers for your family and Molly. It sounds like she is doing somewhat better now, so that in itself is a blessing! The really wonderful thing is she knows she is loved, and purrs to make sure you know she understands and loves you back!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Deb - So sorry to hear about Molly but at least you know what it is and can proceed with giving her the best darn time left a cat could have with tons of love. Never heard of FIP before -- reading about it. Says it's quite common. How sad. Hugs to you for doing such a great job caring for her. :grouphug:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

Thank god it is not cancer or aids , im sorry she has what she has but it could have been worse , just give ur baby all the love in the world and i will continue praying for her !! great that shes eating !


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh Debbie, I'm so sorry. I was really hoping for some wonderful news about Molly. I'm glad you finally have an answer but so sorry that it's not a good one  I have never heard of FIP either but did read what you posted. I'm so sorry. I know you will give Molly lots and lots of love and keep her comfortable for the time she has left. I truly understand how you must be feeling...and it's really a terrible thing to be going through. Back in December, when my cat was diagnosed with oral cancer, I thought it was the end of the world, I was that devestated. The vets gave us three days of pain killers and said we need to say goodbye within that time. At the time, he hadnt been eating and had lost so much weight and was so weak. We even decided that weekend to send him to the bridge...but some how, miraculously, that morning, we woke up to a cat who began eating and acting more like his old, normal self! It's been almost two months and Isaiah seems to be doing fine, all things considered. He is on prednisilone and pain meds and they are keeping him comfortable. He is eating a good amount...he's even gained weight. 

Just telling you Isaiah's story as a way to say, it may sound grim now but hang in there and stay strong...I will pray that Molly stay healthy and comfortable and that she has much more time with you and your family.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Debbe I have been praying, I am thankful to God for every hour you will have with Molly, I wish I could give you a big hug you have been through so much with Gus. I love yoou


----------

